# Big drag/drifting/car show event - April 18th in Baton Rouge, Louisiana



## GucciGRL (Oct 27, 2003)

The IFO that was rained out in Baton Rouge last summer has been rescheduled. If you bring in your pit pass from the last IFO, you'll receive a $10 discount off any entry fee.


*DRAG CLASSES AND PAYOUTS:* 

FWD Quick 8 $1000
Street Class Quick 8 $800
All Motor Quick 4 $400 
Bracket 14.99 and Faster $100
Bracket 15.00 and Slower $100
Motorcycle 9.00 and Slower $100

*ROAD COURSE RACING *
3:30 pm - 6:00 pm (after Drag finals)

*Open hot lapping* for imports or domestics - $5 for 5 laps 

*Road course drifting exhibition* - Registration info: 985.369.3692

**No Problem Raceway Road Course**

IFO website to be updated with Baton Rouge specifics soon...





















**If anyone would like to help pass out flyers, please email your name and mailing address to [email protected] Promoters are assigned a number and get $1 for every flyer that comes into the show with their number on it.


----------

